# 87 maxima keyless entry



## rmercer (Jun 29, 2006)

What is the procedure for resetting the Keypad of an 87 Maxima i have the factory code.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is how it is listed in the owners manual..

How to enter code number
1. Press the start/clear ( 00 ) button.
2. Enter the 7-digit FIXED NUMBER. A
beep will sound for 6 seconds
3. Enter a 4- to 7-digit personal CODE NUMBER while the beep is sounding.
4. After the personal CODE NUMBER is entered, the beep will sound at short intervals. This indicates successful entry of personal CODE NUMBER.
If wrong numbers are entered, the beep will not sound. Press the start/clear ( 00 ) button, then enter a correct personal CODE NUMBER.

The following numbers cannot be entered as CODE NUMBER;
.Any number where all digits are on the same button.
EXAMPLE: 1-2-1-2,3-3-4-4
.Any number required sequential operation of the buttons.
EXAMPLE: 1-3-5-7 or 7-5-3-1
.Any number with 3 or fewer 4 digits. .Any number with eight or more digits.
Continuously push random buttons will cause the system to stop functioning for 6 to 30 seconds.


----------

